
Continued Funding and Transparency - jackgavigan
https://z.cash/blog/continued-funding-and-transparency.html
======
cloudjacker
The dollar value of those coins is oddly priced to inspire confidence, but it
shouldn't matter since these units are always infinitely divisible. What I do
wonder is what the market will value ZCash units as?

Pretty strange and phenomenal that there are futures markets for Zcash when
the currency hasn't even launched yet, but these transparency updates should
help with indicative pricing, as well as for the investors in Zcash private
equity to hedge their bets

